# record book 6 point? southern ontario



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Hard to tell for me from that video, but it might be close! It wouldnt matter to me if it was a record or not, I'd take him and be very happy about it! Big 6's are pretty rare. In some counties here in Mo, you wouldnt be able to shoot that buck.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Where exactly is this???


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

He beats 130 all day! Hey joe show me the spot and I will tell ya how to kill him, you have different options depending on what stage of the rut we are in. He will disapear soon if he hasn't already. Get ahold of me I can talk you throught it. Don't tell anyone where that is!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> Where exactly is this???


Inquiring minds want to know. 
GPS Co-ords please!
Hope you get him!


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

He's a brute! Hope ya get him:wink:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't listen to BowBandit.......just tell me where!

No way I can make in time today.....but if I leave tonight I could be there for morning.....




On a more serious note.......Good luck with him. He is a DANDY!!!!!!


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

JDoupe said:


> Where exactly is this???


Google Earth coordinates 10.903497,19.93229


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

You'da Man!!!!!


On my way.......


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Bow bandit said:


> He beats 130 all day! Hey joe show me the spot and I will tell ya how to kill him, you have different options depending on what stage of the rut we are in. He will disapear soon if he hasn't already. Get ahold of me I can talk you throught it. Don't tell anyone where that is!


hey blake,

im gone this weekend to gary's hunt camp, going to try and get a bear, im not back untill the 20th. when conditions are what i need im going to try and get him in the field even tho i know enough to know he's probably gone from the feild till late season.. ive put enough time into scouting and setting up id like to get him with the plan ive put together. if that doesnt work ill definatly tell you where it is and get your opinion, i apreciate the offer btw. theres a part of the main bush (only a 500 acre bush) he lives in that has a perfect pinch point any deer has to pass through to get from one side of the bush to the other. if the field approach doesnt work out i have a ground blind set up in this pinch point that i can get into undetected, and with the right wind my scent would blow out over a pond and road. so my plan is to be out there when the bucks are searching for does coming into estrus, i figure he will have no choice but to travel back and fourth through this pinch.... if that fails, im hoping he'll be back in the beans late season. I bought a half acre of beans from the farmer so he leaves them standing right infront of my stand.

it seems like the deer are just starting to break up their bachelor groups, normally he's with a few other bucks, latley the bucks have been more and more by themselves, still a few yearlings and 2 yr olds that are hanging together it seems. yesterday i watched 3 small bucks sparring with eachother at the same time... its his turf, would you attempt any rattling/calling come late october? im leaning more towards being a ghost and just trying to be in the right place at the right time rather than trying to lure him in and possibly get busted.

did you get a bear? i remember you telling me you were going right after the halton shoot


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

stupid question but do you think a ground blind setup could get the job done for you? he is a pig good luck


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow!!! For some reason I thought the WR 6point came from Michigan. I'm betting this one would beat it for sure! Thats an awesome buck! Hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice buck, beauty for a 6 point! Good luck on him, I look forward to seeing more photos soon with you and him together forever!


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

i was thinking ontario record, i dont know about a world record.. pretty sure the world record typical 6 went 156".. theres pics of it if you search google, hard to compare them tho untill i have his horns in my hands  

Im hopeful tho, i got a trail cam pic of him during daylight that was taken 2 days ago. he was where i figured he would, on his way from the thickets/spruces to go eat crab apples and berrys in this apple patch thats surrounded by pretty thick cover. i have a ground blind 100 yards from there... atleast i know he's still in the area..i cant take this waiting bs anymore, I'm going out tomorrow, going to be an east wind so ill be ok in my blind...This deer seems fairly predictable, seems like everytime i locate him he's on the down wind side of the bush. for instance this apple patch is on the north side of the bush, well, we had a south wind when he was there, when theres a north wind, he's at the beans.. tomorrow were supposed to have an east wind, my blind is on the west side of the bush, so hopefully he decides to travel the down wind side of the bush and i should be there waiting...

hopefully i can kill him and get it all on video.. thats the plan anyway..

Thanks for all the luck guys!!! i need all i can get


btw, this would be my very first buck, ever...


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Go get him Joe! You can tell me about it next week


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im upset....

since we've been having such odd wind and i really wanna hunt i went out yesterday and set up a ground blind downwind of these apple trees that are jammed full of apples, so many the limbs are sagging to the ground!.. I set it up kind of in the open, figuring it wouldnt initially scare the deer as much if they can see it from somewhat of a distance,, well i get it all set up and clear out a few lanes... i figure **** it, I'm already here, the wind couldnt be any better. im going to sit in it this evening..(diddnt bring my camera tho  )

DOESNT THE BIG 6 COME OUT AND START EATING APPLES AT 3:30pm IN BROAD DAYLIGHT!!!!!!!!

he was the first deer i seen AND HE WAS RIGHT THERE STANDING PERFECTLY BROADSIDE! problem, he was exactly 80 yards away. stood there for 10 min eating apples, apples exploding out his mouth as he chomped on em. honestly, i was soooo close to taking the shot you have no idea, but i just kept hoping he would come closer, and i was thinking what if i missed or diddnt hit the vitals, id never find him or see him again... I had my helim and dont have enough room in the sight housing for an 80 pin, 80 yards is exacytly at the top of the bubble, i shoot 80 everyday, makes the closer shots so easy.... if i would have had my mr6 i would have taken the shot. there was no wind, no branches in the way, i had all the time in the world and he was exactly 80 yards, actually quartering away just a touch...

anyways, eventually he saw the blind, looked at it for a few seconds and casually walked away and i diddnt see him again all evening... 

Im very dissapointed today, i keep thinking, what if i never see him again, a chance like thats come once. what if i made the shot and got him how sweet it would be.

first thing i did when i woke up today was shoot the exact arrow i had knocked at the time (goltip hunter 400/QAD exodus/lumanock)from my knees (i dont find shooting from the knees makes any difference whatsoever, actualy feels more steady), at a deer target from 80 yards.. hit it in the 10 ring a touch high of the 12.. ughhh i really wanted to miss, atleast then i know i made the right choice...

would you have taken the shot??


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

You did the right thing by not taking the shot.
At that distance he would have heard the arrow cutting through the air and you would have missed him or even worse, wounded him.
Play your cards right and be patient,and you will get your prize.
Isn't hunting fun !!!
Good luck.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Jbsendnit said:


> would you have taken the shot??


Nope. Not worth the risk. Too much can go wrong. People always say "i wouldn't shoot past 'x' yardage unless it was a big buck". My response is always the same. "What's a difference between wounding a doe at 'x' yardage and wounding a buck at 'x' yardage?"


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

That is a chip shot for crazymoose with a recurve. LOL!
Good on ya for passing.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

good luck cant wait to see photos of such a brute


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

You did the right thing by passing up the shot. Too much could go wrong at that distance.
Sounds like a pretty cool encounter that will add to the story when you finally drill him!
Be patient young grasshopper......you're time will come! hahaha
Good Luck! Shoot Straight!
Keep us posted.


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Vid was blurry on my phone but nearly certain I saw more than 6 points.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2



when i seen him at 80 it was the closest ive been by far, and got a real good look at him with bino's. he's a 6, however i was suprised to see his main beams fork at the tips, the "forks" are just tiny nubs, less than an inch, too small to count as points..


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck. He looks amazing.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

holdy c**p. that is huge


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

soooooo...???


----------

